# Stop suckling on the dog!?



## xxIzMexx (Oct 17, 2010)

How can I tech my 6 month old kitten that its not ok to suckle on my dog?

When I first got Vikii she immediately took to Blitz, which was why I got her really, because Blits, my Rottweiler x GHD was missing feline company after my cat died. 

So I was just happy that they were happy, If she wants her bum washed and he was happy to wash it then who am I to stop them...they were so cute together!

But when I woke up so the sound of suckling in the middle of the night I was so shocked!! She was purring away padding at him actually sucking on a nipple.

At first he didn’t seem to mind this and no harm done I guess but then as she got bigger so did her teeth he started to growl at her. Now she’s doesn’t even go for the nipple anymore really, now it’s just wherever. Usually round his neck, she burrows her way through to get to skin, he’s got such a fluffy main that her whole head disappears!!

Considering the size difference I am worried that soon enough he will tell her off and he could hurt her, but I just can’t seem to get her to leave him alone.

I tried separating them at night but then she just howls and scratches at the door. Is it just a comfort thing? How do I get her to stop?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Yep, just a comfort thing. Nothing you can do about it, other than separating them. If Blitz is comfortable with VikII sucking on whatever, then leave it be. He sounds like he's very tolerable and so far hasn't retaliated or been nasty to VikII. He will tell her off, get up and walk away if he's not happy with it. Maybe he likes it, enjoys the purring that probably goes with it and he finds that comforting? Have you thought of it this way?


----------

